# Embedding Photo in Table Top?



## Markil (Sep 28, 2009)

Greetings, Im not sure where I need to post this, but I thought I would try here.  A friend of mine recently lost his father in law to heart disease.  He had wanted to display a photo of his f.in. law and his daughter in a table top.
Does anyone know of the correct procedure and product for this?  I certainly would appreciate any help in this effort

Thanks
Markil


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 28, 2009)

What type of table top?

I would think that an easy way would be to sandwich the photos between two pieces of glass.  

You could probably mount the photos to a wooden (or similar) table top and then laminate it somehow.  

You might try calling a local photo lab or a commercial printing company.


----------



## Markil (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.  I have seen some type of liquid poured over pictures to make a finish, but I didnt know what it was.  I had guessed to be some type of epoxy or something similar.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 28, 2009)

Like said. 
I've been to several restaraunts that put all their customers business cards (person eating dinner works in an auto shop... auto card) in the tables (I guess a fun tradition thing), along with shells and such. What I've seen is they got 1) a case (like a cabinet where you put seashells), or put them in between glass. 
...Found exactly what I'm talking about http://www.luxuryhousingtrends.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/yy-abct-w-s-l-208x300.jpg

You can even get a clear case an put pictures in it rather than whatever else people collect - so the photos don't get smudged.


----------



## Joves (Oct 3, 2009)

Markil said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I have seen some type of liquid poured over pictures to make a finish, but I didnt know what it was. I had guessed to be some type of epoxy or something similar.


 Yes there is countertop epoxy which is two parts. What you would have to do is see if the epoxy will work on the photo or the copy first because, the epoxy can disolve the dyes. Also I know they make some newer two parts that are non-solvent types so they would not be as caustic as oil based types. You might try hitting up the local Home Depot and, see if they have these. 
 If they will work then it is a matter of doing multiple coatings. I lay it on thick and, let it cure for 24 hours then sand with a very fine grit to degloss it and, get rid of any bumps from the photo on the top. Then you can recoat with a nice medium coat. and, repeat till you get the desired look of depth you want.


----------



## RyanLilly (Oct 3, 2009)

I have seen several coffee shops and bars that have photos under a epoxy resin like joves described, some seemed to look much better than others, so im sure that there are multiple products and technichs for this. Try googleing resin or epoxy table tops, as I have seen this on some " home makeover" shows, so there are probably some Diy blogs about it.


----------



## Big (Oct 3, 2009)

You can get that epoxy at most places like Home Depot, Lowes, or a hardware store. I did it a while back with drink tables for a fire pit. I cut ads from magazines from places around my camp and put epoxy over them for the people who rent our camp.


----------



## Markil (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Appreciate the info.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Markil, try here and scroll down to the liquid light.  http://www.frugalphotographer.com/catChemicals.htm#Liquid%20Light

You might need to find some one with a darkroom but I think that the effect might be worth looking into.


----------

